# Breeding Koi colors?



## CritterNut (Jul 15, 2013)

Hey guys, I was just wondering how to breed for Koi colors. They are hot sellers right now, so I bought this beautiful boy!



I was thinking of maybe breeding him against a Cambodian, since I read that Cambodians would be good to enhance the colors, but they're recessive genes. Would that be a good option? 

I just haven't seen any literature on breeding Koi's, so I was hoping to get some help!


----------



## bambijarvis (Jul 15, 2012)

Koi's are marbles.
They don't stay looking that way, some change faster than others, and they don't breed true(fry looking near exact like the parents).

Since he's a marble, you'll get marbled fry(and cellophanes, and butterflies, and the list goes on) but you really can't predict how the marble will show.

You could try a sibling 'sister, if the seller has one, or another 'koi' female to keep the orange/red and black feel. Or a Cambodian if that's what you want to use.

He's a pretty boy though, I was looking at him and admiring the touch of black on his tail.


----------



## CritterNut (Jul 15, 2013)

Alright! Well I will have a blue marble arriving from my transhipper soon, so maybe I'll try her. I was also planning on getting a cambodian female to breed to my yellow male. So I could try her to, when I find her!


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

If you want Koi, I suggest using at least 1 koi. Working to get that "mutation' can often be frustrating.
Most marbles will only change the original color and eventually return to it but doesn't carry the koi pattern. If possible use a koi that has the least marble in its background.


----------



## CritterNut (Jul 15, 2013)

Thanks! I am not sure about my Koi's background, but I'll choose a recessive female for him like a Cambodian. I intend to get cambodians in both HM and HMPK since they brighten up solid colors according to the color chart I as reading on here.


----------



## Ilikebutterflies (May 19, 2012)

Cambodians are more for cleaning up bodies(ie:removing color splotches and random off colored scales) and lightening up solid colors. I'd not breed to a cambo if you want koi patterns.
Koi colors are orange, yellow and black. Breed to nr (non-red) or black marbled fish if you can't find koi. Blue is in the irid layer and may very well cover up your yellow/orange and black. I wouldn't breed to anything with blue hoping for koi.


----------



## CritterNut (Jul 15, 2013)

Okay, so I should choose a koi female for him then? I'll ask about siblings.


----------



## CritterNut (Jul 15, 2013)

How about this AB girl? 



http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1376577965


----------



## Darth (Nov 19, 2012)

Remember, you will not see Koi or marbles F1 to see them you will have to spawn the children from this mating..unless you spawn to a solid color, I would suggest a yellow female.


----------



## CritterNut (Jul 15, 2013)

I see, thank you!


----------



## Ilikebutterflies (May 19, 2012)

Hmm. Is that just Koi or marbles in general? Marble is supposed to be partially dominant. When I spawn my marbles I get light and dark solids but a good bunch of them do eventually turn marble. It takes 3-4 months but they do turn. I have not done Koi in particular though. I have been researching the orange dalmatians too. From what I can gather the line does breed somewhat true in that you get some orange dot kids in F1-they do seem to start out as light bodied and then turn. I, however, am going the "from scratch" route.
I intend to use a melano and NR's. I know for sure I won't see in in F1 but I want to document the genetics at play.


----------



## CritterNut (Jul 15, 2013)

This is a yellow HMPK from AB. Does she look ok to breed with that boy?


----------



## Darth (Nov 19, 2012)

Not bad a little weak on top but that is a very nice one, get her before I do!


----------



## CritterNut (Jul 15, 2013)

Haha I will! I actually live 30 minutes from Slidell, so I could go pick her up and not pay shipping. Whooho!


----------



## CritterNut (Jul 15, 2013)

I'm nervous though because the seller of the orange koi that I won on the 11th has "currently suspended" next to his name. I haven't paid for the male yet, but I WANT him! And I emailed AB asking about it two days ago and I haven't received a reply. So I might not even end up getting the male that I won.


----------



## CritterNut (Jul 15, 2013)

Well apparently I won't be getting the orange koi. The seller finally got back to me and said birds got into his farm and ate a lot of his bettas, mine included.


----------

